# ICD.9 Myoadenylate deaminase deficiency (MADD)



## lisacda68 (Mar 4, 2008)

OK.....so I have pulled every last hair out of my head....I have googled, I have WebMd'd, I know this is a metabolic disorder....I think I have "possibly" narrowed it down to 2 codes (either 277.2) or (277.9)

I don't feel comfortable with either (hahaha) so I am asking (begging really) for any help with this M.A.D.D. dx....if anyone would give any input I would love it.
I'm not even sure if I posted it to the right section (I thought Family care was safe because that is what I am coding this patient under)

*UGH*

Thank for any and all help

Lisa


----------

